
Stanford Finds Computer Science Students Cheat More Than Others - nreece
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/11/stanford-finds-computer-science-students-cheat-more-than-others/?ref=technology
======
jdietrich
I would hope that the reason why would be fairly obvious to anyone who has
taught programming - an awful lot of people just cannot program. They just
can't grasp that kind of abstraction, no matter how hard they try. It's just
not in their wiring in the same way as a tone deaf person just doesn't hear
pitch. There was a long thread of discussion between Imran of Imran on Tech,
Joel Spolsky and Jeff Atwood about this phenomenon and it's well worth reading
if you weren't follwing it at the time.

<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000781.html>

